# For Sale 2009 Keystone Outback 28Rsds



## MCKlugh (Mar 22, 2008)

This is a great camper & a great lay out, but we're having fifth wheel envy & want something a little bit bigger. Outside of the need for a wash & wax, you'll find this camper is kept ready to pull out & go on 45 minutes notice. We're located in the panhandle of Florida. Asking $20,000 OBO:

NADA Guide
Pricing	Suggested List Price $27,709
Low Retail $18,380
Average Retail $22,150

Extras include:
•	Ultra 3502 Power Tongue Jack
•	Slide Topper for Dining room slide
•	4" foam mattress pad on Queen bed
•	24" Vizio 1080p LED TV (14" led/dvd TV also in the bunkhouse)
Maintenance
•	All maintenance kept up & performed at Camping World Gulf Breeze, FL (records on hand)
Contact
Feel free to email me any questions at [email protected] I have plenty of pictures.

GENERAL INFORMATION	
Manufacturer Outback	
Model Year 2009	
Model 28RSDS	
Color Havana	
WEIGHTS	
Gross Vehicle Wt Rating (GVWR) 6095 lbs	
Cargo Carrying Capacity (CCC) 2085 lbs	
Hitch Weight 745 lbs (approx)	
MEASUREMENTS	
Overall Length	30'8"	
Awning Length 15' - Manual	
Exterior Height 10'5"	
Exterior Width 8'	
BODY	
Sleeping Capacity 9-10	
No. of Slide-Outs 2	
OPERATIONAL	
Fresh Water Capacity 50 Gallons	
Gray Water Capacity 40 Gallons	
Black Water Capacity 40 Gallons	
No. of Air Conditioners 1	
Air Conditioner BTU Rating 13,500	
Furnace BTU Rating 30,000	
Water Heater Capacity 6 Gallon Gas/Electric DSI	
Propane Tank Capacity 60 lbs	
Axle Quantity 2	
Exterior Storage Yes	
Leveling Jacks Yes- crank down

Link to Outback data:
http://keystone-outback.com/index.php?page=floorplans&model=28RSDS&year=2009&PHPSESSID=65b48b09998f780dd093778abb6c924b


----------



## MCKlugh (Mar 22, 2008)

New Lower Price $19,000 OBO


----------



## MCKlugh (Mar 22, 2008)

New Low Price $18,000


----------



## MCKlugh (Mar 22, 2008)

Spring has sprung & this trailer is still for Sale...


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Good Luck with the sale!


----------



## MCKlugh (Mar 22, 2008)

It's been washed...now only needs a wax & a new home.


----------



## MCKlugh (Mar 22, 2008)

Traded for a Cougar 5er 318SAB...Sorry to lose the Outback, but love the full length bed & definitely love moving up to a 5er!


----------

